# Countdown..



## Nyarlathotep (Apr 3, 2008)

I like the little countdown clock at the top...

Now if only I could figure out what it's counting down to.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Apr 3, 2008)

D'oh!

Beaten to the punch!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 3, 2008)

Presumably the big "EN2" in the banner is a bit of a clue?


----------



## diaglo (Apr 3, 2008)

Europe

Europe. of course.


----------



## Starman (Apr 4, 2008)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Presumably the big "EN2" in the banner is a bit of a clue?




Far too obvious. I believe it is a countdown to Morrus declaring himself High Overlord of the Earth and squishing us all beneath his iron heel.


----------

